# Logitechmaus ausschalten



## Der-Picknicker (23. Januar 2005)

Hiho!
Ich hab eine optische Funkmaus von Logitech, und da diese Weiterleuchtet, auch wenn der PC aus is, wollt ich fragen, wie/ob man sie ausschalten kann.Das Problem is ja nicht, wenn sie nur für 6Stunden oder so leuchtet, aber wenn ich z.B. mehrere Tage am PC bin, hab ich nicht immer lust die Batterien raus zu nehmen. Kann man sie auch so irgendwie ausschalten?

Der_Picknicker


----------



## Troppy (23. Januar 2005)

Der-Picknicker am 23.01.2005 00:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho!
> Ich hab eine optische Funkmaus von Logitech, und da diese Weiterleuchtet, auch wenn der PC aus is, wollt ich fragen, wie/ob man sie ausschalten kann.Das Problem is ja nicht, wenn sie nur für 6Stunden oder so leuchtet, aber wenn ich z.B. mehrere Tage am PC bin, hab ich nicht immer lust die Batterien raus zu nehmen. Kann man sie auch so irgendwie ausschalten?
> 
> Der_Picknicker



Stell sie in die Ladestation


----------



## Der-Picknicker (23. Januar 2005)

Troppy am 23.01.2005 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Der-Picknicker am 23.01.2005 00:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is leider bei der Maus- Tastaturkombination LX500 nicht dabei


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2005)

Der-Picknicker am 23.01.2005 00:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Troppy am 23.01.2005 00:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der PC ist einfach per ein/ausschalter vorne nie richtig aus, du müßtest den PC an eine steckdosenleiste mit ein/ausschalter hängen. das spart auch strom, denn das NT hat sonst immer strom und zieht ständig ein bisschen strom.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2005)

Herbboy am 23.01.2005 01:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Der-Picknicker am 23.01.2005 00:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*hint*:
er redet von der FUNKmaus


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2005)

ruyven_macaran am 23.01.2005 02:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 23.01.2005 01:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ja, schon klar, aber die ist doch nur an, wenn die vom PC bzw. über den am PC angeschlossenen empfänger was empfängt, dachte ich...    :-o


----------



## splasho (23. Januar 2005)

Der-Picknicker am 23.01.2005 00:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Troppy am 23.01.2005 00:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal ne blöde frage.... Wo läds du sie denn erst auf?


----------



## Der-Picknicker (23. Januar 2005)

splasho am 23.01.2005 08:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Der-Picknicker am 23.01.2005 00:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also die Maus leuchtet immer weiter, auch wenn der PC keinen Strom hat. Auch leuchtet sie weiter, wenn ich den PC für eine LAN-Party abbaue, dann leuchtet die munter weiter, und wenn ich sie dann in eine Tasche packe, dann leuchtet sie bei auspacken immer noch weiter  
Die Maus muss ich mit Batterien betreiben  , die halten aber auch rund 1,5 Monate  .


----------



## lordblizzard (29. Januar 2005)

Der-Picknicker am 23.01.2005 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> splasho am 23.01.2005 08:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, da ich keine Lösubng des PRoblems gesehen habe: Unten an der Maus hats einen kleinen knopf(auch unten an der Tastatur).  Mit dem kannste die Maus ausschalten. ich weiss das weil wir in der schule cordless tastas haben und einmal ein lehrer nicht wusste warum die maus nicht funzt....

EDIT: ein bisschen spät ich weiss: es handelt sich ev. nicht um einen Knopf sondern um einen Schalter


----------

